# Do you think Korolev is coming over this year? (Clippers working on a buyout)



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Since it was mentioned last week that a decision should be make on Korolev this week, I thought it would be interesting to see what you guys think. Do you think he is coming over or that he is going to stay in Europe for at least a year longer?


----------



## AIR KOBE (Aug 14, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

i think he wont come..but never say never


----------



## RhettO (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

I was having my doubts until I read this post by arenas.



> Korolev will be on the Clippers this season, THE END.
> 
> Put that in your sigs with my name next to it.


That's all there is to it, I suppose. :tongue:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*



RhettO said:


> I was having my doubts until I read this post by arenas.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all there is to it, I suppose. :tongue:


Excellent, glad someone is listening.

I stated my reasons which were beyond valid, there's more benefit to bringing him over now than there is to leaving him over there, and no one has given a valid reason as to why he should be left over there. On another board someone gave some inside information about Korolev that suggested pretty strongly he'd be staying over here and that info gave credence to my belief that he will.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

well, its not a matter of if arenas says so, or that arenas has an insight into the thought process of dunleavvy and baylor.  Truth is we do not know that they are considering the whole fran vasquez situation and others on if/when they should bring him over. They probably arent comparing him neither to situations like sergei monia, someone a lot older than korolev. We dont even know if they are comparing him to kirlinko, who was benefited by staying in russia before coming here.

What we do know is what has been reported. 
1. Right after the draft, it seemed certain they would leave him over, from the quotes taken from baylor and dunleavvy. This was also at the same time they thought certain they were going to get bonzi or sar.

2. After they did not get those guys, and after korolev played well in the tournament as well as excellent in private workouts, they said it was not 50-50 that they would bring him over.

3. Supposedly on a radio interview after that, baylor said that it was likely they WOULD bring him over this year.

So, we dont know for sure yet, korolev doesnt even know for sure yet what is going to happen, so we shouldnt say absolutely yes or absolutely no. However, according to what the clipper brass are saying, its now more likely that he WILL come over here than not, compared to right after he was drafted.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

Either way, he should wear the number 2, then we can call him Y2K!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

I think most people right after the draft that it would be wise to bring him over. I think it might be a smart idea to bring him over. Nothing beats getting really time experience than playing in the NBA against better players.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

They need to bring him over or everyone will forget about him. SOFO?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*



DaFranchise said:


> They need to bring him over or everyone will forget about him. SOFO?


It's my understanding that Sofo can't get a visa or a release from his team, so I doubt he'll come over this year. Yuri will come over if the Clipps don't sign another 2 FAs since the new CBA requires 14 roster players. Count the current squad: Livingston, Mobley, Cassell, Maggette, Brand, Kaman, Rebraca, Ewing, Ross, Wilcox, Singleton (that's 11 so far), and then Mikki is a FA (I haven't been paying any attention to him, so if he's been signed by the Clipps or otherwise include/exclude him). So even if Mikki gets resigned, the Clipps need to sign 2 more players to meet the requirement. If they are going to give guaranteed contracts to two guys, you'd think Yuri would be one of them.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

Who is Yuri?

That sounds like a hockey player, he goes by Yarik for short.

No one's given a valid reason as to why he shouldn't be here, Ukic and Vazquez have made this whole Euro to the NBA thing about money now as opposed to just being about the dream of playing in the NBA, which a lot of people have blindly believed for the longest. 

That being said, there's no reason to risk leaving this kid overseas and having him potentially sign with a Euroleague powerhouse that can beat the contract he would have in the NBA.

As I said from the beginning leaving him over there would have been like drafting Shaun last year and said ok Shaun we want you to go to Europe for a year.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

I hope you are right!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*



arenas809 said:


> That being said, there's no reason to risk leaving this kid overseas and having him potentially sign with a Euroleague powerhouse that can beat the contract he would have in the NBA.



:cheers: 
Great point here. Clippers won't be getting Sofo anytime soon because of this.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

Arenas, who the heck said he goes by Yarik? I know a few Yaroslavs (which they tell me is a fairly common name), and they go by Yuri for short...I'd be interested to know if someone just decided to call him Yarik.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*



TheGoods said:


> Arenas, who the heck said he goes by Yarik? I know a few Yaroslavs (which they tell me is a fairly common name), and they go by Yuri for short...I'd be interested to know if someone just decided to call him Yarik.


Korolev said that his friends call him Yarik in an interview.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*



Weasel said:


> Korolev said that his friends call him Yarik in an interview.


Oh...I wonder if there was more than one Yuri on some team of his somewhere back and he was Yuri K and compacted it to Yarik... Weird if though.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

The reasoning that dunleavvy and baylor before said to be using for leaving him over was because they were going to be stocking up at his position in free agency supposedly, and to leave him over to develop his game more, and to allow his body to develop as well. 

As far as unconfirmed reasons to leave him over, theres always the case of a wasted contract year. If he is low on the depth chart, that means that they are spending lottery money on someone who will get a lot of DNP's. Or if they put him in the nbdl, again, this is a wasted year, and he will only have 2 years left on his guaranteed contract. However, if they leave him to develop so that he can contribute more next year, perhaps battle for a starting position even, then they still have all years of his contract remaining. 

Im not saying this is enough to keep him over. Just speculating on the thought process of why dunleavvy would have been so adament in the beginning to leave him over. 

I do hope that he comes here to the states. Since we didnt get bonzi nor SAR, i do think that we could use him at least 10 minutes a game at SG/SF, and see if he has any dunleavvy jr. skills at PG, as baylor has rumored.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

i would hope korolev comes over this year but he needs to get some minutes to develop and experience the nba...otherwise he'll end up like darko or sasha v...leaving him in europe to develop physically would be a good reason along with preserving all his nba eligible years but i agree with arenas in regards to potentially losing him to a monster euro contract :eek8:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

even though the guaranteed years are down to 3 on the rookie contracts with the new cba, the player doesnt go restricted in their 4th year do they? Isnt the 4th year a team option, then the fifth is a qualifying offer/restricted FA status?


----------



## Rameny (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

And he also said (in some other interview) that his American friends call him Jerry ....


----------



## Kovalchuk (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

I've never heard that the name Yaroslav is also Yuri. Yuri is a slavic form of George or Georgiy and have no relation to Yaroslav. Short forms of Yaroslav is Yarik and Slava. The name Yaroslav means frantic/vehement and glorious (*Yaro*stniy (frantic) + *Slav*niy (glorious).


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

oh no, we dont want him to be a slava.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Do you think Korolev is coming over this year?*

according to the register the clippers are now negotiating his buyout, which could be 1. something million. Hopefully there are no hold ups.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/08/23/sections/sports/pro/article_645244.php 



> The Clippers are in the midst of negotiations to buy out the remaining three years of top draft pick Yaroslav Korolev's Russian contract. Korolev is in Moscow, participating in training camp with his club team, CSKA Moscow. Korolev, 18, spent last season with the CSKA Moscow junior team, averaging 15.9 points and 5.8 rebounds in 16 games.





> "We'll know more in about a week," Fleisher said. "If something is worked out with CSKA Moscow and all parties were agreeable to it, then he would come over to the Clippers and sign with them."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

No interest that the Clippers are trying to bring Korolev over?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Weasel said:


> No interest that the Clippers are trying to bring Korolev over?



you know how happy i am :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I hope the Clippers can bring him over, the CSKA Moscow has no intrest to develop him any more because he "belongs" to the Clippers and he is to raw to break into their first team so I hope tht the Clippers will land him and he can start adapting with the NBA.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i hope he plays for the clips so his *** wont run out of america like orlando's draft pick


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Im interested but im not jumping up and down yet. It all comes down to money so its not a done deal yet


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think there is a new CBA rule, correct me if I am wrong, that the team can only pay up to 500,000 of the buyout and player/agent have to pay the rest.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yes he is, i hope damn i hope Yarik comes over


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm about to change my name here from Arenas809 to IToldUSo.



arenas809 said:


> Korolev will be on the Clippers this season, THE END.
> 
> Put that in your sigs with my name next to it.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> I'm about to change my name here from Arenas809 to IToldUSo.


dude, you are funny. I know u told us that. We havent forgotten. YOu will get all the credit that u deserve when its official. As of now nothing is a done deal.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> dude, you are funny. I know u told us that. We havent forgotten. YOu will get all the credit that u deserve when its official. As of now nothing is a done deal.


I am funny, thanks. 

All kidding aside, get him over here, we're gona do big things this year and it's good to have him be a part of that, even spending time in the D-League will allow him to get acclimated to the NBA game, and that's what we want, we want to breed him into a player for THIS league, not Euroleague.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

but again, it wasnt because you had special insight into something. The reasoning behind your "guarantee" is not necessarily the reasoning behind the clippers motives. Its like saying it WILL rain tomorrow because your cousin had a dream about it. If it does rain tomorrow, yes, you were right, but its kind of a half prediction since the reason that it rained is not because of your cousins dream but because of some metorogical or whatever reason.

Same thing here. You claimed that it was a guarantee that korolev would be signed for reasons that have never come out from the clippers. If indeed he does sign, it will not be for those reasons. It will be the reasons that i had mentioend...the fact that they could not get bonzi nor SAR, and because of him impressing the clippers lately. THIS is what has been confirmed. 

I am worried about the buyout though. If its 1-2 million dollars, that means korolev has to pay 1 million or more of it himself. The clippers cant sign him to a contract unti thats taken care of, so im just hoping hes able to get the one million from a loan, his agency, or something. 

As long as we didnt get sar or bonzi, i definately wanted korolev over here too. It almost makes me want to NOT get padgett. Korolev will not get much playing time if padgett is on the team. Even as it is, he doesnt look to get more than 5-10 minutes a game, if that.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.eurobasket.com/FRA/FRA.asp 



> Pro A : Yaroslav Korolev to Paris Basket Racing ? - Aug. 26, 2005 - by Laurent Sallard
> Allowed to play in Pro A next season after a long procedure, Paris Basket Racing began his rebuilding process very late. Most of the Pro A teams rosters are now complete but Paris has only one player under contract as T.J. Parker (187-G-84, college: Northwestern) signed a one year contract with PBR last Wednesday. According to local newspaper Le Parisien, American point guard John Linehan (175-G-78, college: Providence), Georgian forward Giorgi Mamatsashvili (198-F-86), promising center Robert Rothbart (216-C-86) and junior power forward Kim Tillie (205-F-88) are expected to be back with the Parisian team next season.
> 
> Paris Basket Racing lost 1.3 million euros last season and will have only 600.000 euros to build its new team. That's why PBR executive Reed Salwen is trying to bring talented players for less money. He declared to L'Equipe yesterday that he was in contact with CSKA Moscow. The Russian team could loan to Paris young players missing playing time, like Yaroslav Korolev (206-G/F-87), who was drafted by the Los Angeles Clippers with the 12th pick last june.



Don't know what this is all about...


----------

